# Mogrify Watermark size changes ~ crop vs full crop



## MacFly (Mar 30, 2009)

i use mogrify to add a watermark and border on export.

when i export a pic that has not be cropped, everything is perfect....width of borders and size of watermark.

but when i crop the pic to original ration of 2:3, my watermark is bigger and borders are thicker.  

obviously, i'd like both watermark and borders to be the exact same size regardless of image being cropped or not.

thanks in advance.


----------



## MacFly (Mar 30, 2009)

anyone?!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 30, 2009)

This is because you do not have the same number of pixels to work with and that in Mogrify, you specify the numbers in pixels. Do you use Mogrify, LR/Mogrify or LR2/Mogrify?

For Tim's post process action see here and look carefully at resizing options.


----------



## MacFly (Mar 30, 2009)

Denis,

thanks for the kind reply.

i am using lr2/Mogrify.  In the "image resizing" section, i am not resizing but i do have the ppi set at 3''.  



			
				Denis Pagé;4'474 said:
			
		

> This is because you do not have the same number of pixels to work with and that in Mogrify, you specify the numbers in pixels. Do you use Mogrify, LR/Mogrify or LR2/Mogrify?
> 
> For Tim's post process action see here and look carefully at resizing options.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 30, 2009)

MacFly;4'475 said:
			
		

> In the "image resizing" section, i am not resizing but i do have the ppi set at 3''.


You just wrote the answer yourself! As you cropped some differently, you do not get the same number of pixels with a constant 3''ppi so printed size is different. Look at the link I gave in my last post and read what Tim say about resizing. You may want to ignore Lightroom's resizing and use the post process action one instead _(LR2/Mogrify's)_.


----------

